
Thawing permafrost produces more methane than expected - jonbaer
https://phys.org/news/2018-03-permafrost-methane.html
======
sdrothrock
I wonder how much this affects the clathrate gun hypothesis:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clathrate_gun_hypothesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clathrate_gun_hypothesis)

